# Jäger verbessern



## TheDeadEye (31. März 2009)

Servus zusammen!

Ich bin mittlerweile doch schon Lvl 68 und recht stolz auf meinen Jäger, aber generell würd ich ihn gern gegen PvP besser machen.

Ich hab ihn euch mal im Arsenal rausgesucht... Hier der Link TheDeadEye

Wär schön, wenn ihr mir etwas weiterhelfen könnt, wie ich ihn besser machen kann.

Fettes Merci schon mal im Voraus ;-)


----------



## Vincent V. (31. März 2009)

was genau willst jetzt?

also für pvp würde ich an deiner stelle imm er 1000winter gehen
die pvp daylie machen beim lvln und dann kannste auf 80ig gleich ma 1-2 höchstens 2 blaue epics holen
also ich mein is halt lvl equip, da gibts net viel rauszuholen ausser halt die sockel vllt

skillung kann ich nix sagen aber aus eigener erfahrung is der explosivschuss ausm SV-tree ziemlich op grad

so long cyaaa


----------



## Gosat (10. April 2009)

Vincent schrieb:


> was genau willst jetzt?
> 
> also für pvp würde ich an deiner stelle imm er 1000winter gehen
> die pvp daylie machen beim lvln und dann kannste auf 80ig gleich ma 1-2 höchstens *2 blaue epics holen
> ...




blaue epics sehr interessant xD


----------



## Master170460 (10. April 2009)

Ja Blaue epics sind imba xD
vor allem weil hunter ja so schlecht im pvp sind XD lol omg  aber haubtsache Explosinsschuß macht an nen t7,5 warri 4k dmg als ob das nich reichen würde xD


----------



## Ov3erp0v3r3d (21. April 2009)

Jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also... wenn du einen guten pvp hunter haben willst geh auf SV 
und dein jetziges eq is auch eher auf Dps in ini´s ausgelegt also ich hab auch einen hunter so 69 allerdings ist er im mom non skilled wegen patch usw. 
und da kannste dir mal das eq angucken undvorallem die sockel 
Link : http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Finalbash
Mfg: Ov3er


----------

